# Is it Safe to Use a 10-12ft Boat in the Bay?



## prov304

I was curious to see if its safe to use a 10-12ft boat in the Pensacola Bay and if so, what areas of the bay and conditions is it safe to go out in? Since I'm new to boating, safety is my primary concern so any tips are appreciated. Also, any recommended gear tips (trolling/gas motor types, safety equipment, lights, anchor type, etc) are also appreciated for day and night fishing since I also want to be legal and have the best fishing experience.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Joraca

Not if it can be swamped.

Joraca


----------



## drifterfisher

IF you are buying a new boat get at least a 14'er,I've had 10's and 12's before and they leave lots to be desired.That being said,if you already have a 10-12 you can go out in it,but watch the weather,and bay conditions.I'd also stay close to shore,and always let some one know when your going out,where you'll bee and what time to expect ya back.
As for lights and such check this link out and do some reading....
http://myfwc.com/boating/boating-regulations

Other than that get out and have some fun!


----------



## drifterfisher

Joraca said:


> Not if it can be swamped.
> 
> Joraca


Any boat can be swamped,take that cruise liner that swamped awhile back....


----------



## tjwareusmc

If it is smooth, a small boat is fine but if you have not purchased yet, even a 15 foot boat is a world of difference from a 10 footer. I have owned a 10 ft boat and a 15 ft boat and I love the 15. A small gas engine works great but if you are not going far, a trolling motor will do for a 10 foot boat. 

Even with a trolling motor though, the boat must be registered.

If you are sure you want to stay small, you might want to look into a kayak.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

The bay can go from ideal conditions to real nasty quick with a wind change.
I have spent many of day in a little jon boat fishing the bay, catching plenty of fish, and at times having a Hell of a time getting back home. 
My advice is to hug the shoreline and never fish in water that is over your head. At least if you swamp or capsize, you can stand up. Plenty of fish can be caught in shallow water.


----------



## Jason

I've been a lil' past #1 bouy in a 14 jon boat, the same boat almost got "swamped" at Hurricane Lake (white caps unreal) so it's pic and choose your days. I had a 19 CC that almost sunk trying to get back to Archie Golver from the east side of Garcon Bridge when a fierce storm came up! Trip took about an hour of being tossed around! Never seen it that bad in the bay before....


----------



## chicon monster

I've gone out in my 9 ft and 14 ft jon boats in the bay before. I prefer the the 9 ft because its a v-hull with higher sides. If you havent bought a boat yet try to get a v-hull with high sides. I found out the hard way that a flat bottom boat with short sides was a bad idea, we almost sunk the boat.


----------



## prov304

Thanks for the tips everyone. The boat that I bought a couple of weeks ago is a used porta-bote and its somewhere between 10 and 12 ft in size. I only have oars currently but once I get it registered, I'll plan on getting a trolling motor and trying to go out in shallow water close to shore. Now based on what you all have said, I'm thinking that I'll be looking to buy a bigger boat, maybe 14 - 15 ft or a little bigger with a strong motor since I'd like to get around to various spots in the bay.


----------



## chicon monster

ya i would probably wouldn't take a port-a-boat in the bay


----------



## tjwareusmc

I would love to know what you think of it once you start using it. I don't know much about them but they look interesting. I would not probably want one as my main boat but I could see taking one RV'ing or something like that.


----------



## tjwareusmc

I was just watching videos online and those boats look pretty dangerous.


----------



## prov304

Well ok so I bought it so I'd like to at least put it in the water at least once. Maybe I'll try Bayou Texar instead or maybe Sherman Cove since they appear to be a little more enclosed and I would think waves shouldn't be as bad in those locations. Any thoughts on those locations or perhaps any suggestions on a better place to try out the portabote instead of the bay? Also since it looks like I'll definitely need to get another boat, does anyone have any buying tips on getting a boat that's bay worthy?


----------



## chicon monster

bayou texar should be fine since there aren't that many waves in there, just don't go out when its choppy. bayou chico is a good place to go, I've been out there on my 8 ft inflatable and it was fine


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

First thing on getting a boat, talk to dealers and even rent some to see what you would like to get as far as ideas. After that, do your research on what you would like to do now and in the near and far future. Good used boats are out there, actually there's a place on barancas over the bridge on the west side that has new and used.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

if your focus is the bay, I wouldnt go smaller than a 14ft cape horn. Theres a nice one on here for sale. v bottom and higher sides


----------

